# Anyone teach/have children at Repton Dubai?



## huggyberah (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello ... newbie here. 

My husband and I (both teachers) have just applied for a job at Repton Dubai to work in the Junior School. Hear early Jan whether we have an interview or not so spending this time doing some further research. 

Do you work there?
Have children in the school?
Know of it in any capacity?

Hope you've all had a great Christmas ..... was cold here! 

Will appreciate any info ... thanks in advance!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

huggyberah said:


> Hello ... newbie here.
> 
> My husband and I (both teachers) have just applied for a job at Repton Dubai to work in the Junior School. Hear early Jan whether we have an interview or not so spending this time doing some further research.
> 
> ...


Hope you're not an English teacher!


----------



## huggyberah (Dec 28, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Hope you're not an English teacher!


Why?????????????????


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

huggyberah said:


> Why?????????????????


Because, your statement should have read "Know of it in any capacity", not "no of it in any capacity"


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Is it just me or does repton look like a disneyland resort hotel, nice and pink - or something katie price (jordan, "glamour" model, uk) would like...


----------



## huggyberah (Dec 28, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Because, your statement should have read "Know of it in any capacity", not "no of it in any capacity"


I'm really regretting coming on this site .... I don't feel particularly welcome!

Thanks


----------



## huggyberah (Dec 28, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Is it just me or does repton look like a disneyland resort hotel, nice and pink - or something katie price (jordan, "glamour" model, uk) would like...


I'm really regretting coming on this site .... I don't feel particularly welcome!

Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

huggyberah said:


> I'm really regretting coming on this site .... I don't feel particularly welcome!
> 
> Thanks


You shouldnt feel unwelcome.
You asked why a previous poster had hoped you were not coming as an English teacher, and I pointed out the part of your question that he was referring to.

I'm not sure if anybody who posts on this site has children in Repton.
I personally have heard good and bad things about it.

Good: the head master is lovely and the school offers some great activities

Bad: Its far from finished, parking has been a problem and fees are expensive.


----------



## huggyberah (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you sgilli3 x


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

huggyberah said:


> Thank you sgilli3 x


Your'e welcome.
If you have any other questions about life here, fire away, just not sure how much help we will be in regards to info on Repton though


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

huggyberah said:


> Thank you sgilli3 x


Was only messing with you 

Welcome to the forum


----------

